# Tap King Dismantling - Step By Step Guide



## rexmybeer (4/10/13)

*Dismantling the Tap King Dispenser*
1 Turn the unit upside down and undo the 4 screws visible down the larger shafts



2 Place the unit back on its base (watch that you don't lose the screws) and lift the semicircular top off
View attachment 65278

3 Grasp the front (tap end) with your left-hand while holding the base with your right-hand and pull the front assembly upwards - with a clunk and sproing from the bottom-arm it should come free from the base
View attachment 65279

4 Now use your right-hand to simultaneously pull the two side-arms from below (which slides the white nylon bushes upwards) and the circular lid-cradle should slide out and free. Careful with the bushes, which fall off easily
View attachment 65280

5 This now exposes the screws which attach the regulator assembly from the front-tap-unit
View attachment 65281

6 Once unscrewed the regulator tube is accessible for modification. I made it so I could use an external CO2 8g cylinder, thus avoiding the need to fit new cylinders into each bottle for dispensing the beer. The doover-lacky which locks the regulator knob can be levered off with a screw-driver (but needs a bit of persuasion because its is glued into position) if you want to change the pressure setting. A good idea would be to mark the position of the regulator knob with a felt-tipped pen so it can be put back to the factory setting if you unintentionally change it while fooling about.



*Un-dismantling the Tap King Dispenser*
1 This is not as easy! Screw the regulator assembly back onto the front-tap-unit - using a small blob of Blu-Tack on the screw-driver helps to hold the screws while positioning them, and it's a good idea to turn the screws anti-clockwise first so you feel them bed-in before tightening. Make sure the tap operates correctly before continuing
2 Now place the front-tap-unit face down and the regulator knob towards you. Make the side-arms angle upwards and slide the white bushes into their slots while holding the lid-cradle also facing upwards. Rotate the side-arms so they point downwards and the lid-cradle drops down into position
3 On the base, push the bottom-lever (used for loading the bottles) towards the back until it locks - I found it is very tricky to get the unit back on if you don't do this
4 Hold the spring-loaded bottom-arm against the lid-cradle with one finger, lift the front-tap-unit above the base and lower it so the side-arms go into their rectangular sockets, and make sure the tabs at the bottom of the lid-cradle slide under the protuberances on the base where the bottom-arm pivots - as you pull your finger away the front-tap-unit should clunk into position around the locating pins on the sides of the semicircular base and sit down firmly - if it feels spongy then you need to start again
5 Test all is correct by pushing the unlock button on the base and pulling the bottom-lever to the front and back again, ensuring it locks into both positions successfully.
6 Screw the semi-circular top back on and you're set to go


----------



## rexmybeer (4/10/13)




----------



## Beerisyummy (6/10/13)

You need a video mate!

The masses will struggle with those instructions. It's easy to pull apart but I see problems with the head unit going back in.

Good idea for a thread.


----------

